# Camping cigars suggestions?



## Jeremias (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all!
I'm heading out tomorrow morning for a 3-night camping adventure near Mt. Rainier. I will be having lots of lesiure time in a beautiful setting with no one around to be bothered by my smoke. Sounds like the perfect time to enjoy a few cigars.

I have a long cigar that I plan on enjoying one night already, an AF 8-5-8 Maduro. I'm wondering if you guys having any specific cigars you enjoy while in the woods?

Anyone else planning on camping this weekend with family? What do you guys think of the setting?

Thank and good day to all


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

If time is not a factor, smoke a churchilll, a presidente or two . My camping is such that I smoke a bunch of small cigars since my campfire time is a base for other activities. Just do not forget to bring cigars for yourself and maybe a few for your camp mates!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Usually, I feel the answer to most of these type of questions is whatever you want to smoke, however you did mention nobody would be bothered by your smoke out there, so I would recommend a Nica Rustica- the smokiest thing I have ever smoked


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i smoked a nica rustica two weeks ago. what a smoke machine and it bothered the people that where over, not the amount of smoke but the smell


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

The KFC MUWAT or AJ Spectre are no brainers around a campfire, heck no one will even know you are smoking.


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

I like AF Hemingway's when I'm out doing camping and similar activities. The larger ones have a long burn time, and the taste is nice and relaxing and contemplative.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Backwoods! Just kidding... but really though, the best cigar when you're camping is the one you remembered to bring. Even better if you're with friends who've each got one as well.

My favorite camping sticks are Monte#2's, but it's not really something you want to bring a whole box of to share with people. Short Stories are always a good option if you don't want to be committed to your cigar for 90 minutes at a time.

Just remember that when you're sitting near a campfire, a nice robust smoke is your best friend - something that will overpower, and also compliment the campfire smoke.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Something you don't mind the weather messing with. 

My choices would be:

Padron X000
Undercrown
Nica Rustica
Papas Fritas
Fuente 858


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

+1 on the Nica Rustica. Nice cigar!


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends on what I am drinking with it...


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I actually started smoking cigars while camping with friends. 

I always bring an assortment of whatever I have in my humi, some old favorites and new ones I bought to try. 

If I'm lucky, I'll smoke two or three per day at a real leisurely pace in the afternoon and sitting around the campfire after dinner.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Does Drew Estate put out a marshmallow flavored cigar?


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

I you're by yourself just killing time, and trying to relax, I would say anything. However, while running around on the weekends, not able to give the cigar my attention, I prefer something less complex from reputable brands. Usually a corojo, Oliva G/V, Padron x000, Nica Rustica, or KFC. Sure some still have complexity to them, but I feel they're a better fit. One cool thing I've picked up is you can make them more complex varying your draw and retrohale.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow, seems like I'm missing out, having never tried the nica rustica... any idea where to find them? Everywhere online seems like they are out of stock, and I doubt my local b&m's have any.

Sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

My favorite camping cigar is the Gurkha Vintage Shaggy or the Camacho Corojo. Anything to match the smell and taste of the campfire


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

Given that you'll be surrounded by campfire smoke, and will likely have a belly full of good, solid camping foods, I'd opt for something with a bit of weight behind it - you'll need it to notice the flavours. Also something not too expensive because the temp and moisture changes that can be found out in the wilderness can do bad things to sticks! Enjoy it.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I usually bring my midrange sticks camping, and preferably stronger-flavored ones, as subtle flavors will be lost in the campfire smoke. Also I always bring extra to pass around. My campfire buddies who don't normally smoke cigars will often like one around the fire.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> Does Drew Estate put out a marshmallow flavored cigar?


Actually in the Acid line they make one called "Toast". About the only Acid that I can stand and usually have about 1 a year. It is said that the taste is thought to resemble toasted marshmallows. I think it has a light, sugary flavor.


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

id half to say a undercrown and acid and tabak for your coffee in the morning


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sam Leccia tobacco black. Sweet and smokey, perfect campfire cigar.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think I would take my GOOD cigars out with me in "the wild" so to speak. I'd take my good serviceable ones but not my premiums. Plus, there's so many excellent one besides just the two that are being recommended over and over again, i.e. Nica Rustica and Arturo Fuente. But I understand wanting to totally relax with a wonderful smoke. It's just that I wouldn't take my hard-to-find, super expensive ones out there. My :2


----------



## mihc45 (May 8, 2012)

I normally bring out some churchills when we go camping, seems like its the only time i actually have the time to smoke them.


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

I gotta agree and go with leccia black


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

OP, this was a great idea for a thread! I've been getting a ton of ideas for sticks to take camping! Only problem is that now I have to go out and buy some of all these and it's going to make me broke!


----------



## twotailz (Dec 1, 2012)

I am up in the woods this weekend also and bought a selection of infused cigars with as I smoke them to pay homage to my brother in law who passed last weekend in a motorcycle accident. He was the infused king, I not so much and yet the selection has worked quite well. Acid Kuba Kuba, Acid Blondie. Natural Dirt, Camacho Corojo 10 yr ltd, and as I wrap up with my morning coffee a Tabak Especial cafe con lerche. This way I get to say goodbye to the one family member I would smoke with. Both thought provoking and important.


----------



## Jeremias (Apr 8, 2014)

twotailz said:


> I am up in the woods this weekend also and bought a selection of infused cigars with as I smoke them to pay homage to my brother in law who passed last weekend in a motorcycle accident. He was the infused king, I not so much and yet the selection has worked quite well. Acid Kuba Kuba, Acid Blondie. Natural Dirt, Camacho Corojo 10 yr ltd, and as I wrap up with my morning coffee a Tabak Especial cafe con lerche. This way I get to say goodbye to the one family member I would smoke with. Both thought provoking and important.


This is a very beautiful idea. My condolences to you and yours sir.

I might just head out and pick up an infused cigar just for this. Would you happen to know what his favorite was?

As far as my camping sticks, I took a Padron 2000, AF Breva Royale, and the AF 8-5-8. I was only able to smoke the first two, but actually enjoyed them with no feeling of being rushed. I probably should have brought a Hemingway Short Story as I brought the book "Short Stories by Ernest Hemingway" but they didn't seem to have it in Maduro at the B&M
The Padron was my first and it was enjoyable, it went well with the campfire smoke and no one complained.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got back from backpacking 4 days in the Gila Wilderness with a buddy, who also smokes cigars. Weather and campfire restrictions did limit the smoking a bit, but I brought, Nica Libre, Punch Gran Puro, 5 Vegas 'A', and a Sancho Panza double maduro. Smoked all but the Sancho Panza and enjoyed them immensely. My friend smoked an Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro and a Montecristo Media Noche number 2, and he had no complaints either. 

I generally choose every day smokes for hiking as they will be in a travel humidor and subject to wild temperature changes.


----------



## twotailz (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeremias, his favorites were the Acid Kuba, and the Blondie, with a side of Taabak Especial, Negra. I recently 'inherited' his humidor, and a selection of Infused sticks to spend some time with. Sorry it took so long to get back to you here, hopefully with the holiday weekend so close you will get to try one.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I grab a herfador and load it up with whatever happens to grab my attention like any other trip. I go pretty much every weekend during the season here but its more classified as city camping (RV with AC, cable TV, WIFI etc.). Have a nice roaring campfire every night and Im always sitting by it with a nice long stick and cold beer. Last weekend I went through 4 premium padrons, 2 Unicos, an AB fine and rare and ended the weekend with a huge MUWAT! 

Packing soon for this weekend which commences this afternoon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

RobertPoole23t8X said:


> Oh, I once took cigarettes and a kerosene lamp with me to camping and I was just in shock when I woke up at night from screams. The kerosene lamp was next to me and I inaccurately put out the cigarette and threw it on the grass. As a result, the lamp ignited in the open and started small fire. After that I did not use the kerosene lamp at all and completely switched to the led lamp. I found a great model at an affordable and I am very happy that I got rid of the kerasin lamp. What do you think about that?


I think that you fluffed a bunch of dead threads so that you could post a link to your site. I also think that this is about as sleazy as phone solicitors and that you won't be around here for long.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I think that you fluffed a bunch of dead threads so that you could post a link to your site. I also think that this is about as sleazy as phone solicitors and that you won't be around here for long.


 I edited the quote in your post to get rid of his link..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar (Mar 6, 2019)

Damn. And I got excited when I saw this topic. We just bought our 1st ever travel trailer a few months back. Nothing better than a beer and cigar on the campsite.


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

We have a travel trailer or caravan to, although camping is a whole lot different in north america versus Europe. For example caravans in europe are generally smaller, we have 6.5 meters from front to end, 4.5 meters inside, but we live outside mostly and have a tent attached to the caravan. Camping in the backwoods is mostly prohibited, you'll have to stay on a campsite as most also don't have a shower or enough fresh water in the caravan.

For picking a cigar I wouldn't do anything different than I do now. This year I didn't take anything with me, I generally don't smoke around the kids. With kids I'm not on my ass all day, so I wouldn't pick larger sticks and stay around 30 to 45 minutes smokes, for me that's petit corona or for example a Nub. If you can sit a lot and stay put the sky would be the limit .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Oct 12, 2020)

Some great recommendations! The Drew Estate and Padron cigars are very good! For a short smoke, The Liga Privada Papas Fritas is very good!


----------

